# The Bell Tree Peoples Choice Awards 2010



## Conor (Dec 23, 2010)

Welcome to this years TBT Peoples Choice Awards!
As last years was so successful I have decided to run it again this year.
The rules are simple, you vote for people in each of the categories.
Voting will finish on the 26th, and votes will be counted on the 27th.
Good luck!!

Funniest Member

Most Creative Member

Best Username

Most Mature

Most Active

Biggest Animal Crosser

Member of the year


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 23, 2010)

YES YES YES
First post!

Funniest Member: Pally

Most Creative Member: MintSwift

Best Username: OddCrazyMe

Most Mature: Josh

Most Active: Probably me

Biggest Animal Crosser: Don't know

Member of the year: Psychonaut


----------



## PoxyLemon (Dec 23, 2010)

Funniest Member: Everyone

Most Creative Member:Josh

Best Username:Bacon Boy

Most Mature: Thunderstruck

Most Active: Nook

Biggest Animal Crosser: 

Member of the year: Josh


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 23, 2010)

rroqer111 said:
			
		

> Funniest Member: Everyone
> 
> Most Creative Member:Josh
> 
> ...


Hoo yeah.


----------



## MrMudkip (Dec 23, 2010)

Funniest Member: Nook

Most Creative Member:Nook

Best Username:Nook

Most Mature:Nook

Most Active: Nook

Biggest Animal Crosser:Nook

Member of the year:strikingmatches


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 23, 2010)

MEDIC! said:
			
		

> Funniest Member: Nook
> 
> Most Creative Member:Nook
> 
> ...


No.

But thanks.


----------



## MrMudkip (Dec 23, 2010)

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Dec 23 2010, 03:33:50 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But your not member of the year :0


----------



## Josh (Dec 23, 2010)

Funniest Member: Jas0n

Most Creative Member: MiniSwift or Melly

Best Username: strikingmatches

Most Mature: Thunderstruck

Most Active: L Lawliet

Biggest Animal Crosser: LadyRohan 

Member of the year: Psychonaut (Sorry man) AndyB


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 23, 2010)

Josh. said:
			
		

> Funniest Member: Jas0n
> 
> Most Creative Member: MiniSwift or Melly
> 
> ...


Melly wasn't on this year...


----------



## Psychonaut (Dec 23, 2010)

everythingwentbetterthanexpected.jpg  UNTIL:




			
				Conor said:
			
		

> When voting for member of the year the member you are voting for must have been a member for at least 9 months.



feelsbadman.jpg


----------



## MrMudkip (Dec 23, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> everythingwentbetterthanexpected.jpg  UNTIL:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Iseewhatyoumean



Conorismean


----------



## Josh (Dec 23, 2010)

Edited mine.


----------



## Psychonaut (Dec 23, 2010)

Josh. said:
			
		

> Edited mine.


i wonder if i'd they'd noticed if i hadn't brought it to light..


----------



## «Jack» (Dec 23, 2010)

Funniest Member -Jack-

Most Creative Member -Jack-

Best Username -Jack-

Most Mature -Jack-

Most Active - Jack-

Biggest Animal Crosser -kcaJ-

Member of the year -Jack-



Funniest Member: Psychonaut

Most Creative: Member Jas0n

Best Username: Squirrel With Nunchucks

Most Mature: AndyB

Most Active: Psychonaut; Dear god, more post count than I have.

Biggest Animal Crosser: Some random person in the AC section.

Member of the year: AndyB


----------



## Jas0n (Dec 23, 2010)

Funniest Member: Psychonaut

Most Creative Member: m12

Best Username: OddCrazyMe

Most Mature: Josh

Most Active: Nook

Biggest Animal Crosser: JasonBurrows

Member of the year: AndyB


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 23, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Funniest Member: Would have said Psychonaut but he's only been active for 6monthsish so... Pally.
> 
> Most Creative Member: m12
> 
> ...


Yays.


----------



## bittermeat (Dec 23, 2010)

I barely went on this year at all...

Funniest Member: _Jas0n_
Most Active: _Josh._
Best Username: _Comatose_


----------



## Psychonaut (Dec 23, 2010)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>MY VOTE, CAST</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Funniest Member - strikingmatches/Pally

Most Creative Member - Jas0n

Best Username - SquirrelWithNunchucks

Most Mature - Sporge27

Most Active - [Nook]

Biggest Animal Crosser - JasonBurrows

Member of the year - AndyB</div>

May i suggest something?  after one round of voting, we have a set number of candidates, so that we have more than just one vote for 5/6 people?  might help.  but eh.

and possibly a "coolest member" or some such.  i dunno.  bit late for that now, eh?


----------



## Princess (Dec 23, 2010)

So the 9 month rule only applies to the Member Of The Year, right?


----------



## Psychonaut (Dec 23, 2010)

strikingmatches said:
			
		

> So the 9 month rule only applies to the Member Of The Year, right?


Q.Q


----------



## AndyB (Dec 23, 2010)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Funniest Member- Psychonaut

Most Creative Member- Thunderstruck

Best Username- SquirrelWithNunchucks

Most Mature- Sporge27

Most Active- Psychonaut

Biggest Animal Crosser- Mariorock09

Member of the year- Psychonaut
</div>


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 23, 2010)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Funniest Member ~ 

Most Creative Member ~ Bulerias

Best Username ~ FarrenTheRobot

Most Mature ~ Numner

Most Active ~ Psychonaut

Biggest Animal Crosser ~ JasonBurrows

Member of the year ~ AndyB</div>We need more awards to vote for.


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 23, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>MY VOTE, CAST</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Funniest Member - strikingmatches/Pally
> 
> Most Creative Member - Jas0n
> 
> ...


Yay, another vote.

I'm gonna get the place for Most Active, for sure.

Or you.


----------



## Conor (Dec 23, 2010)

You know what, I'm just going to scrap the member of the year rule, I put it in place because it seemed appropriate that a member who has been here for the majority of the year gets the award, but whatever, vote for whoever you want.


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 23, 2010)

Conor said:
			
		

> You know what, I'm just going to scrap the member of the year rule, I put it in place because it seemed appropriate that a member who has been here for the majority of the year gets the award, but whatever, vote for whoever you want.


Wheee.


----------



## Psychonaut (Dec 23, 2010)

Conor said:
			
		

> You know what, I'm just going to scrap the member of the year rule, I put it in place because it seemed appropriate that a member who has been here for the majority of the year gets the award, but whatever, vote for whoever you want.


i misread/overreacted/reacted too quickly, pally/strikingmatches clarified.

my bad.


----------



## Conor (Dec 23, 2010)

The rule only applied to the 'Member of the Year' award but it doesn't matter anymore.


----------



## Hiro (Dec 23, 2010)

Funniest Member: Psychonaut D

Most Creative Member: MintSwift

Best Username: BasonJurrows idk

Most Mature: AndyB

Most Active: Nook...

Biggest Animal Crosser: i don't go to that section 

Member of the year: Psychonauts!!!


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 23, 2010)

Rogar said:
			
		

> Funniest Member: Psychonaut D
> 
> Most Creative Member: MintSwift
> 
> ...


Yay!


----------



## Fillfall (Dec 23, 2010)

Nominate me?


----------



## Ricano (Dec 23, 2010)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Funniest Member: Thunderstruck

Most Creative Member: Muffun

Best Username: Alottafagina

Most Mature: Bulerias

Most Active: Psychonaut

Biggest Animal Crosser: JasonBurrows

Member of the year: Strikingmatches</div>


----------



## Princess (Dec 23, 2010)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>ok</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
Funniest Member *trevor

Most Creative Member Thunderstruck

Best Username Gnome

Most Mature Sporge

Most Active [Nook]

Biggest Animal Crosser 

Member of the year PSYCHONAUT =D</div>


----------



## Fillfall (Dec 23, 2010)

What about:
Smartest member
The member with the ideas
Most helpful member
Noob of the year
Best newcomer


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 23, 2010)

Fillfall said:
			
		

> What about:
> Smartest member
> The member with the ideas
> Most helpful member
> ...


But remember, Newb *insert not equal sign* Noob.


----------



## Trundle (Dec 23, 2010)

Funniest Member- Too hard to decide.

Most Creative Member- Muffun

Best Username- Jeremy

Most Mature- Thunderstruck

Most Active- [Nook], possibly.

Biggest Animal Crosser- ToontownLeroy

Member of the year- StrikingMatches

If you guys need anyone to count the votes, I'm here and have done it before on other forums.


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 23, 2010)

MrMr said:
			
		

> Funniest Member- Too hard to decide.
> 
> Most Creative Member- Muffun
> 
> ...


Wheeee.

I'm currently winning for most active.


----------



## Trundle (Dec 23, 2010)

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Dec 23 2010, 06:25:49 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You have a lot of free time to count them all.


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 23, 2010)

MrMr said:
			
		

> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I sure do.


----------



## Jake (Dec 23, 2010)

Funniest Member: Pally

Most Creative Member: Mel (though she left??) Josh??

Best Username: I don't know??

Most Mature: Thunder

Most Active: Well this is impossible to vote since i'm not on 24/7 and I don't know who's active when I'm not on..

Biggest Animal Crosser: Me?

Member of the year: Nigel


----------



## Thunder (Dec 23, 2010)

Funniest Member: Uhh, Beehdaubs, Rawb, Solgi are all practically gone... So i don't know who to vote 

Most Creative Member: Stuck between Mintswift and Nook, Mintswift is a really talented artist, but Nook's pretty creative and clever with some of his Pokemon (Most notably his "feared by dentists" one.) 

Best Username: //RUN.exe

Most Mature: Sir AndyB! Being British he's normally posh, and polite (jk)

Most Active: I always see Pally when i'm on, so StrikingMatches.

Biggest Animal Crosser: Mariorock09

Member of the year: Not sure how to judge this, but i'll go by activity, and post contribution (Not including spam). I'd say StrikingMatches.

-Jack-iest member: -Jack-

I'm kinda baffled at how much "Most Mature" votes i've gotten =S


----------



## Trundle (Dec 23, 2010)

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> I'm kinda baffled at how much "Most Mature" votes i've gotten =S


It happens when you are mature.


----------



## fitzy (Dec 23, 2010)

Didn't come on much, but...:

Funniest Member: Ciaran.

Most Creative Member: Jas0n

Best Username: OddCrazyme

Most Mature: Conor

Most Active: [Nook]

Biggest Animal Crosser: Me, definately

Member of the year: Striking matches


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Dec 23, 2010)

Most sexiest member: Blue_Alain


----------



## Jake (Dec 23, 2010)

I don't think so.

Miranda's pretty sexy.


----------



## fitzy (Dec 23, 2010)

Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> Most GAYEST member: Blue_Alain


Remember that conversation? lolol


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Dec 23, 2010)

Jake. said:
			
		

> I don't think so.
> 
> Miranda's pretty sexy.


But I am too


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Dec 23, 2010)

fitzy said:
			
		

> Blue_Alain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Loooooooool


I never admitted it yet !


----------



## Jake (Dec 23, 2010)

Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You never had a thread made about your sexiness


----------



## fitzy (Dec 23, 2010)

Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> fitzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, it's the transexuals now. :O


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Dec 23, 2010)

Jake. said:
			
		

> Blue_Alain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No I keep it to myself lolololol


----------



## Jake (Dec 23, 2010)

No no no no, you must be mistaken.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Dec 23, 2010)

Funniest Member: Psychonaut.

Most Creative Member: MintSwift/Muffun. can't decide D:

Best Username: strikingmatches.

Most Mature: Gnome 

Most Active: nook.

Biggest Animal Crosser: ahhh, i wouldn't know.

Member of the year: Miku. :3


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 23, 2010)

Lisamilitz said:
			
		

> Funniest Member: Psychonaut.
> 
> Most Creative Member: MintSwift/Muffun. can't decide D:
> 
> ...


Yays.

I'm definitely going to win Most Active.


----------



## Jake (Dec 23, 2010)

You can stop having orgasms over getting votes and celebrating to get your post count up...


----------



## Psychonaut (Dec 23, 2010)

Jake. said:
			
		

> You can stop having orgasms over getting votes and celebrating to get your post count up...


^ QFT


----------



## «Jack» (Dec 23, 2010)

-Jack- : 0 votes.
:C


----------



## Psychonaut (Dec 23, 2010)

-Jack- said:
			
		

> -Jack- : 0 votes.
> :C


>no coolest member award

:J


----------



## Thunder (Dec 23, 2010)

-Jack- said:
			
		

> -Jack- : 0 votes.
> :C


Thunderstruck  points at his own post.


----------



## Mino (Dec 23, 2010)

Funniest Member
Hellsingrunner? (I don't really know)
Most Creative Member
Bulerias
Best Username
I ABSTAIN
Most Mature
Comatose
Most Active
[Nook] (for better or for worse)
Biggest Animal Crosser
I ABSTAIN
Member of the year
Sporge27


----------



## HumanResources (Dec 24, 2010)

*trevor said:
			
		

> Funniest Member
> Hellsingrunner? (I don't really know)
> Most Creative Member
> Bulerias
> ...


I am touched you actually voted for me...  but your voting for me will in no way sway the votes I cast...

Funniest Member
Psychonaut
Most Creative Member
Jeremy
Best Username
AndyB (Say it in an english accent like it's meant to be said.)
Most Mature
Miranda
Most Active
[Nook] 
Member of the year
trevor


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 24, 2010)

Funniest Member - Psychonaut

Most Creative Member - Rorato

Best Username - Thunderstruck

Most Mature - AndyB

Most Active - nook

Biggest Animal Crosser - There's still players?

Member of the year - Psychonaut


----------



## Mino (Dec 24, 2010)

Hellsingrunner said:
			
		

> *trevor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :santagyroid:


----------



## Princess (Dec 24, 2010)

HoHoHo
Trevorlia you're so funny.


----------



## Marcus (Dec 24, 2010)

Funniest Member- N/A

Most Creative Member-m12

Best Username-BaconBoy

Most Mature-Slickyrider

Most Mature-Jas0n

Most Active-strikingmatches

Biggest Animal Crosser-Mariorock(97?)

Member of the year-AndyB

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Conor (Dec 24, 2010)

From what I've read so far, Nook seems to be running away with the most active award 
Member of the Year is being heavily contested by Strikingmatches and Psychonaut but Andy has also got quite a few votes for it. Its going to be a tight one this year. Keep voting everyone.


----------



## Josh (Dec 24, 2010)

Jake. said:
			
		

> You can stop having orgasms over getting votes and celebrating to get your post count up...


Just like the move to vBullitien, 

Anyway, If people aren't getting votes they shouldn't cry about it because the categories are something small like Most active and Best Username. There's many people who are mature and many people who deserve to member of the year. Also not everyone is funny or creative and not much people play AC:CF. If you call me a back mod or a suck up or anything like that then go suck something.


----------



## Liv (Dec 24, 2010)

Funniest Member: Jas0n

Most Creative Member: Josh.

Best Username:

Most Mature; AndyB

Most Active: Psychonaut

Biggest Animal Crosser:

Member of the year: AndyB


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 24, 2010)

Conor said:
			
		

> From what I've read so far, Nook seems to be running away with the most active award
> Member of the Year is being heavily contested by Strikingmatches and Psychonaut but Andy has also got quite a few votes for it. Its going to be a tight one this year. Keep voting everyone.


An award? I never got an award before! Eeeee!

/lolbigpinkloser


----------



## Robin (Dec 24, 2010)

Jake. said:
			
		

> You can stop having orgasms over getting votes and celebrating to get your post count up...


Just because no one finds you funny, or mature doesn't mean you have to get sour to people.


----------



## muffun (Dec 24, 2010)

Funniest Member - Psychonaut

Most Creative Member - bittermeat

Best Username - The Last Tree Ghost (;o)

Most Mature - Jas0n

Most Active - [Nook]

Biggest Animal Crosser - 

Member of the year - Psychonaut


----------



## Thunder (Dec 24, 2010)

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> *Funniest Member: Jas0n*
> 
> Most Creative Member: Stuck between Mintswift and Nook, Mintswift is a really talented artist, but Nook's pretty creative and clever with some of his Pokemon (Most notably his "feared by dentists" one.)
> 
> ...


Edited.


----------



## Jas0n (Dec 24, 2010)

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because I'm just so hilarious 8D

xD


----------



## SilentHopes (Dec 24, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> Most Creative Member - Rorato


Oh wow, I actually got a vote?

*girl scream*


Uh... I'm gonna go eat some more cookies now...


----------



## Thunder (Dec 24, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I needed to add someone =p


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 24, 2010)

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm creative?


----------



## Ricano (Dec 24, 2010)

Josh. said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who's crying about not getting votes?


----------



## Thunder (Dec 24, 2010)

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Dec 24 2010, 08:09:08 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kind of, i thought those "Feared by dentist" pokemons were pretty creative.


----------



## Josh (Dec 24, 2010)

Ricano said:
			
		

> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :gyroidconfused: I have no idea.


----------



## Marcus (Dec 25, 2010)

Josh. said:
			
		

> Ricano said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'( 
Hah, not really


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 25, 2010)

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I find the thread title more creative than the Pokemon.

But whatever.


----------



## robo.samurai (Dec 25, 2010)

Funniest Member: Robo.Samurai

Most Creative Member:Coffeebean

Best Username:OddCrazyMe

Most Maturehil

Most Active:Nook

Biggest Animal Crosser: Jose

Member of the year: Robo.Samurai


----------



## Marcus (Dec 25, 2010)

robo.samurai said:
			
		

> Funniest Member: Robo.Samurai
> 
> Most Creative Member:Coffeebean
> 
> ...


You're actually going to vote for yourself?  :gyroidconfused:


----------



## Slickyrider (Dec 25, 2010)

Funniest member: Nook.

Most creative member: Josh.

Best username: Pally, strikingmatches.

Most mature: Marcus.

Most active: Nook.

Biggest animal crosser: ...N/A

Member of the year: Josh.


----------



## Conor (Dec 26, 2010)

Just a reminder, voting finishes tomorrow.


----------



## moonlight33 (Dec 26, 2010)

You should have a "Best Troll" category.


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 26, 2010)

Slickyrider said:
			
		

> Funniest member: Nook.
> 
> Most creative member: Josh.
> 
> ...


I'm.......funny?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 26, 2010)

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Dec 26 2010, 03:25:20 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay, stop. You don't need to reply to every post with some celebratory exclamation, question, or statement. You're just getting your post count up.


----------



## Slickyrider (Dec 27, 2010)

Marcus said:
			
		

> Funniest Member- N/A
> 
> Most Creative Member-m12
> 
> ...


Hey, thanks! Even though you spelled my username wrong :3


----------



## Marcus (Dec 27, 2010)

Slickyrider said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh woops, edited it


----------



## Fillfall (Dec 27, 2010)

Funniest Member: Pally

Most Creative Member: [Nook]

Best Username: OddCrazyMe

Most Mature: Josh.

Most Active: [Nook]

Biggest Animal Crosser: I don't know :S

Member of the year: Fillfall


----------



## Conor (Dec 27, 2010)

Voting will finish today and winners announced tomorrow.


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 29, 2010)

Announce winners now?


----------



## Conor (Dec 29, 2010)

I'll be announcing different results during the day, for now though..

Psychonaut was voted TBT's Funniest Member of the year!


----------



## Psychonaut (Dec 29, 2010)

Conor said:
			
		

> I'll be announcing different results during the day, for now though..
> 
> Psychonaut was voted TBT's Funniest Member of the year!


<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




"not big surprise."</div>

so there's gonna be one each day for like a week or so?  cool, i guess.


----------



## Phil (Dec 29, 2010)

Grats Psycho!~


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 29, 2010)

<big><big><big>TBT Peoples' Choice Awards 2010 Results</big></big></big>

I am so going to be killed for this, but the results were supposed to be announced on Dec 28.

Funniest Member: Psychonaut

Most Creative Member:  Mintswift

Best Username: OddCrazyMe

Most Mature: AndyB

Most Active: Nook

Biggest Animal Crosser: A tie between JB JasonBurrows and Mariorock09!

Member of the year: I am keeping it a secret, go count for yourself.


----------



## Jas0n (Dec 30, 2010)

I sometimes wonder if Nook ever does anything with his day other than browse and fail to troll TBT.


----------



## muffun (Dec 30, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> I sometimes wonder if Nook ever does anything with his day other than browse and fail to troll TBT.


^^^ quoted for truth


----------



## Psychonaut (Dec 30, 2010)

Muffun said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OH BOY A BANDWAGON I WANNA JOIN :3

on-topic, it would be great if you had, y'know, put that in a spoiler, nook.

that way the mods could at least KIND of follow through with a bit of suspense, if that is in fact what they were planning on doing.  cool ruining a perfectly good event, bro.


----------



## OJ. (Dec 30, 2010)

I could've been Least Mature member... ):


----------



## Marcus (Dec 30, 2010)

It's safe to say Nook wouldn't have done that if he new he wasn't going to win anything.
Anyway well done.


----------



## Conor (Dec 30, 2010)

:|

Everything I planned yesterday just went out the window, thanks.
Member of the Year was a tie between AndyB and Psychonaut, congrats to both of them.


----------



## Trundle (Dec 30, 2010)

Congrats everyone.


----------



## Josh (Dec 30, 2010)

Weldone everyone.
I'm still in shock that Nook actually did that, It's really sad since Conor was hosting himself, And I agree with Jas0n completely.


----------



## Ciaran (Dec 30, 2010)

Well done Nook, all of Conor's hard work went out the window there.

Hope you're happy.


----------



## Elliot (Dec 30, 2010)

Why did you do that Nook? :| You impaitent or wut.


----------



## Marcus (Dec 30, 2010)

And a surprise category...by a unanimous vote...

TBT's most annoying member is...
Nook!

Only joking, it's not that big of a deal, we would haven found out anyway


----------



## Conor (Dec 30, 2010)

Ah well, doesn't matter now, congratulations to everyone who won an award


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 30, 2010)

Marcus said:
			
		

> And a surprise category...by a unanimous vote...
> 
> TBT's most annoying member is...
> Nook!
> ...


That was a given. o:

Congratulations to everyone who won!


----------



## Psychonaut (Dec 30, 2010)

Conor said:
			
		

> :|
> 
> Everything I planned yesterday just went out the window, thanks.
> Member of the Year was a tie between AndyB and Psychonaut, congrats to both of them.


WHOOP-WHOOP

NOW IF YOU'LL EXCUSE ME, I GOTTA SEE A MAN ABOUT A HORSE.

question: is there any kind of award/medal/trophy thing that will be given, or is this it more or less?
OH BOY TIME TO GLOAT LIKE THERE'S NO TOMORROW


----------



## «Jack» (Dec 30, 2010)

-Jack-iest Member - -Jack-

YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHH


----------



## Elliot (Dec 30, 2010)

-Jack- said:
			
		

> -Jack-iest Member - -Jack-
> 
> YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHH


Congratulations Jack!
And congrats to all the others.


----------



## Slickyrider (Dec 30, 2010)

Slickest Member: Slickyrider.


----------



## Conor (Dec 30, 2010)

No medal, just gloating


----------



## Psychonaut (Dec 30, 2010)

Conor said:
			
		

> No medal, just gloating


Psychonaut points to his sig.

:J


----------



## Marcus (Dec 30, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> Conor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YEAH THAT'S RITE RUB IT IN R FACES JUS COZ U WON...BUT U DINT SEE ME DOIN DAT WHEN I GOT MOST ACTIVE LAST YR DID U NOW...HMPH


----------



## Psychonaut (Dec 30, 2010)

Marcus said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MOST ACTIVE?  I'M CO-MEMBER OF THE YEAR, WHO NEEDS MOST ACTIVE?

:J


----------



## Jas0n (Dec 30, 2010)

Made in 2 mins out of boredom because I felt like it:


----------



## Psychonaut (Dec 30, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Made in 2 mins out of boredom because I felt like it:


HOLY JESUS

thanks bro

and what about dat boi andy? :<


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 30, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I NEED MOST ACTIVE WHAT CHU TALKING BOUT


----------



## Marcus (Dec 30, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHY YOU LIL

UOU NOT EVEN BEEND HERE A YEAR, IT'S A FIX'td!!!


----------



## Psychonaut (Dec 30, 2010)

Marcus said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SORRY I CANT HEAR YOU OVER THE SOUND OF HOW AWESOME I AM


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 30, 2010)

Marcus said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BEEEING HEER FER LESS THAN A YEAR AND BEEEING MEMBAH OF YEER IS AN ACKOMPLISMENT


----------



## Psychonaut (Dec 30, 2010)

>join a forum
>become member of the year in < six months
>mission accomplished.


----------



## Marcus (Dec 30, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> >join a forum
> >become member of the year in < six months
> >mission accomplished.


Yu forgot bribe the members in the middle.

HAHA I R SO FUNNEH!!!


----------



## Jas0n (Dec 30, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








God these are so bad. XD


----------



## AndyB (Dec 30, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks<3


----------



## Princess (Dec 30, 2010)

Congratulations everyone!


----------



## Liv (Dec 30, 2010)

What a rooster move [Nook]......


but anyway congrats to everyone!


----------



## Thunder (Dec 30, 2010)

Andy, i don't appreciate you stealing the only title i had a chance in >:| jk

Congrats, to Psycho and Andy 

BTW, Nook and i mean this in the nicest why possible... Why are you such a douche?


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Dec 30, 2010)

OJ. said:
			
		

> I could've been Least Mature member... ):


Actually, you aren't as annoying as you used to be. In fact, you aren't annoying at all. 

Congrats guys


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Dec 30, 2010)

Congrats to all the winners, ya done well! =D


----------



## Phil (Dec 30, 2010)

Congrats to everyone who won!


----------



## Gnome (Dec 30, 2010)

congratulations.


----------



## OJ. (Dec 31, 2010)

Lisamilitz said:
			
		

> OJ. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Um... thanks?


----------

